# Related Sites > SQL Course >  NULL value for a date field

## SQL23

What is the NULL value used for updating or inserting into a date field in SQL.  The database is ACCESS 2000.

----------


## sclark

First, you need to make sure that the field in the database accepts null values...you can set this in Table/Design mode. Also make sure that the field is set to Allow Zero Length. Then just enter '' for the value.

----------


## sclark

You can also use something like this:

RS("field_name") = null

----------

